# --Green Laser Pointer >5mw Legal Issues--



## Edward (Apr 14, 2004)

I was wondering what legal issues surround green laser pointers that are above 5mw of power. Do you need a variance from the FDA if you just own the laser but don’t actually make the laser beam appear by pressing the button? Also if one uses the pointer for professional uses such as star pointing does that person still need a variance from the FDA? I actually own a 20mw pointer; would it make any sense for me to actually obtain a variance from the FDA? I mean I doubt a cop would role by and say “Hey what’s the power of that laser pointer” If I actually wanted to obtain a variance how would I do it? Lets say I had a friend in South America ship me say 10 10mw pointers, is that legal and are there any chances that the shipment would be held? What would be the best way to have it shipped without it getting held? Thanks any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 15, 2004)

Go directly to jail, don't received $ 20.000 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I don't know for U.S Law, but here in France it's not very clear /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## Lasernerd (Apr 15, 2004)

Lasers imported to the US have to also comply with the C.D.R.H. F.D.A.
If you have a Variance for a laser over 5mw`s you still cant
go around in public fireing it away,,
for each event that you use a laser you need to file the proper paperwork,,,
It is also VERY important that you have a termination point for the laser beams clouds sky are not termination points..
to fire a laser beam into the sky you need to file the proper paperwork with the FAA and get the ok.....
I have the proper variance for the above sentance.
I wouldnt worry about your laser pens,,unless at a public event where a laserist might be doing a show.


----------



## Edward (Apr 16, 2004)

Anyone know an answer to any of my questions help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Apr 17, 2004)

For your question about just owning it, not using it, I think you aren't supposed to have something that powerfull period. Class IIIb lasers are meant to be integrated into machinery, not used as pointers. But only using it in a very stupid way will get you into trouble; I've heard of people playing with these things at night attracting the cop's attention. Although I don't think cops like these going arround, they won't ask you "Hey you! yeah you, what's the class of your laser?" so just use it safely and discreetly, well you get the idea.
As for the customs, I have no idea how they check packages so no help from me, sorry.


----------



## TheFire (Apr 17, 2004)

I disagree with the previous post. I don't believe posession is illegal, but it's operation without proper permits is. Also, it's highly unlikely that you'd get in trouble for recieving a shipment, since you don't (as far as I know) need a licence to import them. If you were to go around selling them, however...


----------



## greenlasersrule (Apr 19, 2004)

you guys in the US have it good, in the UK laser pointers above 1mw are illegal!!! you cant get them over hear but they can be had easily from ebay /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
even the really rubbush <5mw reds are illegal.


----------



## turbodog (Apr 19, 2004)

What's the problem with these things? I mean it seems like we're talking about a focused 5 milliwatts of light. That's seems very little.... compare to a regular light that outputs X amount. What does the beam density come out to when you run the numbers on this?


----------



## greenlasersrule (Apr 19, 2004)

a regular light outputs less power per square mm than a laser does, 5mw of laser is enough to blind you if it goes directly in your eye. a normal light outputs less power per square mm and so is not likely to blind you as fast as a laser. i suppose thats why anything over 1mw in the uk is illegal. it sux non the less, although it doesnt really make a difference as know body cares /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## mattheww50 (Apr 19, 2004)

That is correct. The problem isn't the power, it is the power density. If we deliver that 5 milliwatts over a square inch, it won't even get warm. That is .005 watts per square inch. Deliver it to a 1mm x 1mm area, and it will get very warm in a hurry. that is roughly 3 watts per square inch, warm, but no big deal, Turn it into a focused spot a fraction of a mm in diameter and look out. Sunlight doesn't start fires unless you can raise the power density. It is normally about .5 watt/square inch. Use a 10 inch fresnel lens to concentrate 100 squarre inches into .1 square inch, andyou are now delivering 50 watts into .1 square inch, or 500 watts/in^2, and yes, things do catch fire when you do that to them, if you make it .01 square inches, that is 5000 watts/in^2, and that will fry almost anything. Even though through black body radiation the energy goes back up as t^4, an increase in power of a factor of 10,000 means a temperature increase of a factor of about 10 in temperature, so 300K (roughly room temperature) x 10=steady state temperature to re-radiate the incoming energy, or about 3000 K... That will melt steel very easily.


----------



## turbodog (Apr 19, 2004)

Do the red not output in the dangerous wavelengths? I have a cheap red one that is <5mw and I can't tell any heat coming from it.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Apr 20, 2004)

Just never put a battery in it and it is legal. Other wise you need a permit every time its displayed in public at a legal permited laser light show.

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--HID smokes LED!
Recent additions to My Lights: *** 

http://www.tjtech.org/gallery/NikolaTesla/Dscn3236


----------



## John (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: --Green Laser Pointer &gt;5mw Legal Issues--*

This is Edward so can I import handheld laser pointers above 5mw leaglly direct from china? If not how can I get them in the country?


----------



## StevieRay (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: --Green Laser Pointer &gt;5mw Legal Issues--*

I heard that Ebay is banning the sale of laser pointers that are advertised as >5mw output.


----------



## John (Apr 21, 2004)

Where did you hear that?


----------



## StevieRay (Apr 21, 2004)

alt.lasers newsgroups


----------

